# Big Jon 1660 Project



## th17 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello, new to the sight and this is my first post. I like all the work everyone has done to their boats, I have got to see some things that I will implement into my project, Great Site. I have just purchased another Jon boat and this will be one that will require a lot of work. This is a 1979 Rhyan Craft 16', 60 " bottom, 84" beam, 24" deep. I will put the side console back in it that someone removed, raised front and rear decks, floor covering, storage areas, 60-70 hp outboard, Minn-Kota trolling motor, strip and paint boat, and refinish the trailer. I will have to replace the wood in the transom and weld some rivet holes up that someone made to try and patch some cracks.This boat belonged to a local commercial fisherman, it's been around the block. Will keep this update as I work on it.














Here is another boat that belonged to a different commercial fisherman that I have had for about 4 years. It is an 1994 Lowe 16', 48" bottom, 70" beam, Tunnel Hull with a 1995 Johnson short shaft 40 hp engine. I put an aluminum floor and carpet in it. It has an Eagle GPS depth finder, Minn-Kota trolling motor and 3 pedestal seat mounts.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks like your project boat sure has been through the ringer...


----------



## rusmir (Jan 28, 2010)

nice boat .. will look good when its done


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 28, 2010)

that thing is a tank :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard! 8)


----------



## th17 (Jan 28, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> that thing is a tank :shock:



I have a large lake (Watts Bar) that can get rough at times. I hope to make this similar to the new aluminum bassboats that are popular.


----------



## Doug (Jan 29, 2010)

:WELCOME: Aboard. Nice looking boats.

Doug


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 29, 2010)

i need some parts off that 4wheel in the background


----------



## th17 (Jan 30, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> i need some parts off that 4wheel in the background


Sold it 2 days ago.


----------



## wolfmjc (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome can't wait to see your build... =P~


----------



## bguy (Sep 21, 2011)

*I LIKE A NICE WIDE BOAT/ OPEN CANVAS FOR YOU*


----------

